# aRts-Soundserver lässt sich nicht starten , ....

## guije

um die verfügbaren Sound Ein-/Ausgabemethoden abzufragen.

Das ist die Fehlermeldung wenn ich im KDE-Kontrollzentrum die Soundeinstellungen konfigurieren will.

Ich habe alsa im Kernel eingebunden und KMiX ist auch zu sehen allerdings mit einem roten Kreuz davor.

```
genbox guije # lspci -v | grep -i audio

80:01.0 Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA High Definition Audio Controller (rev 10)
```

Ich habe im Kernel alles soweit drin, als Treiber den AC'97.

Muß ein Hinweis auf den Chip der Karte in die make.conf? Das habe ich nicht !!

Müßte der so  Aussehen? 

```
ALSA_CARDS="intel" 
```

Wenn ich Kmix öffne sind dar keine Regler und irgendwie nichts.

Ein paar ähnliche posts habe ich auch schon gelesen aber ich komme hier nicht weiter.

Ideen oder Vorschläge?

Danke Vorab.

LiebeGrüße...

----------

## Max Steel

merge mal alsa-utils

und schreibe in deine make.conf noch folgendes:

```
ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol"
```

Danach ein emerge -auDN world

----------

## firefly

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> merge mal alsa-utils
> 
> und schreibe in deine make.conf noch folgendes:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

nicht notwendig, da das ebuild alle alsa-plugins installiert, wenn ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS nicht gesetzt ist.

----------

## Vortex375

Du musst deinen Sound-Treiber richtig installieren. Wahrscheinlich hast du im Kernel nicht den richtigen Treiber für deinen Chip ausgewählt.

Dieser Leitfaden leitet dich Schritt für Schritt durch die Audio-Treiber-Installation: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/alsa-guide.xml

----------

## Polynomial-C

ALSA_CARDS="intel" ist falsch. Versuche mal 

```
ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel"
```

Grüße

Poly-C

----------

## guije

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dieser Leitfaden leitet dich Schritt für Schritt durch die Audio-Treiber-Installation: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/alsa-guide.xml

 

Habe ich so gemacht, doch wenn ich 

```
alsaconf 
```

 aufrufe bekomme ich gesagt das keine PCI bzw. PnP Karte gefunden worden ist.

```

genbox guije # lspci -v | grep -i audio

80:01.0 Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA High Definition Audio Controller (rev 10)
```

Das ist doch ein Onboard Chip, oder?

LiebeGrüße... und gute Nacht. Um 4:00 schreit der Wecker.

----------

## 69719

 *firefly wrote:*   

> nicht notwendig, da das ebuild alle alsa-plugins installiert, wenn ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS nicht gesetzt ist.

 

dann behaupte ich hier mal das gegenteil... setz mal -* in deinen useflags und du siehst das gegenteil :p

----------

## guije

Keine Ideen oder Vorschläge die mich weiterbringen?

----------

## 69719

was sagt 

```

lspci -n

```

?

----------

## Anarcho

Hast du mal im Kernel den ALSA Treiber für VIA Soundkarten versucht?

----------

## guije

 *escor wrote:*   

> was sagt 
> 
> ```
> 
> lspci -n
> ...

 

Es sagt :

```
genbox guije # lspci -n

00:00.0 0600: 1106:0351

00:00.1 0600: 1106:1351

00:00.2 0600: 1106:2351

00:00.3 0600: 1106:3351

00:00.4 0600: 1106:4351

00:00.5 0800: 1106:5351

00:00.6 0600: 1106:6238

00:00.7 0600: 1106:7351

00:01.0 0604: 1106:b999

00:02.0 0604: 1106:a238

00:03.0 0604: 1106:c238

00:03.1 0604: 1106:d238

00:03.2 0604: 1106:e238

00:03.3 0604: 1106:f238

00:0f.0 0101: 1106:0591 (rev 80)

00:0f.1 0101: 1106:0571 (rev 07)

00:10.0 0c03: 1106:3038 (rev a0)

00:10.1 0c03: 1106:3038 (rev a0)

00:10.2 0c03: 1106:3038 (rev a0)

00:10.3 0c03: 1106:3038 (rev a0)

00:10.4 0c03: 1106:3104 (rev 86)

00:11.0 0601: 1106:3337

00:11.7 0600: 1106:287e

00:13.0 0604: 1106:337b

00:13.1 0604: 1106:337a

00:18.0 0600: 1022:1100

00:18.1 0600: 1022:1101

00:18.2 0600: 1022:1102

00:18.3 0600: 1022:1103

02:00.0 0300: 10de:0402 (rev a1)

04:00.0 0200: 1969:1048 (rev b0)

06:00.0 0101: 11ab:6121 (rev b1)

07:08.0 0200: 10ec:8139 (rev 10)

80:01.0 0403: 1106:3288 (rev 10)

```

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Hast du mal im Kernel den ALSA Treiber für VIA Soundkarten versucht?

 

Im Kernel habe ich so wieś in http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/alsa-guide.xml beschrieben ist, die Alsa-Module mit eingebunden und den Alsa-Treiberfür Via Karten mit (M) ausgewählt.

----------

## 69719

du braquchst mindestens kernel v2.6.21, das modul findest du dann im kernel unter

```

Device Drivers -> Sound -> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture -> PCI devices -> Intel HD Audio

```

am besten als module kompilieren, module installieren, kernel installieren und alsaconf aufrufen

----------

## firefly

 *escor wrote:*   

>  *firefly wrote:*   nicht notwendig, da das ebuild alle alsa-plugins installiert, wenn ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS nicht gesetzt ist. 
> 
> dann behaupte ich hier mal das gegenteil... setz mal -* in deinen useflags und du siehst das gegenteil :p

 

ja wenn man -* als useflag gesetzt hat. Ansonsten werden alle plugins installiert. Also ist meine Aussage soweit richtig. Denn ich bin davon ausgegangen das er nicht -* als erstes in seiner USE= zeile in der make.conf stehen hat.

----------

## guije

 *escor wrote:*   

> du braquchst mindestens kernel v2.6.21, das modul findest du dann im kernel unter
> 
> ```
> 
> Device Drivers -> Sound -> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture -> PCI devices -> Intel HD Audio
> ...

 

aber es ist doch ein VIA-Chip, wieso dann Intel HD Audio?

Und wieso soll ich eine andere Kernel Version brauchen?

Und wieso in diser Reihenfolge? Sollte ich nicht erst Kernel installieren ?? Versteh ich nicht, so richtig.

Könntest du das etwas genauer definieren/beschreiben?

LiebeGrüße...

----------

## 69719

 *guije wrote:*   

> 
> 
> aber es ist doch ein VIA-Chip, wieso dann Intel HD Audio?
> 
> 

 

Weil dies der Treiber ist damit dieser Chipsatz funktioniert.

 *guije wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Und wieso soll ich eine andere Kernel Version brauchen?
> 
> 

 

Du brauchst keine andere Kernel version, sondern mindestens Kernel v2.6.21, da in den Kernel's vor v2.6.21 der Treiber nicht enthalten ist.

 *guije wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Und wieso in diser Reihenfolge? Sollte ich nicht erst Kernel installieren ?? Versteh ich nicht, so richtig.
> 
> Könntest du das etwas genauer definieren/beschreiben?
> ...

 

In dieser Reihenfolge ist das Modul im Kernel (menuconfig) zu finden.

----------

## guije

Sorry Leute, hatte nen Unfall....

Hier meine Kernel-Version:

```
Linux genbox 2.6.22-gentoo-r5 #3 SMP PREEMPT Sun Oct 7 19:26:20 CEST 2007 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 6000+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

Dann werde ich nachher mal den "Intel HD Audio" Treiber einbinden.

Gibts da noch irgendwelche Tips oder Sachen die ich beachten muß?

Soll ich denn Treiber als Modul einbinden oder in den Kernel kompilieren? Oder mit emerge einbinden?

Danke vorab.

LiebeGrüße...

----------

## Max Steel

als modul

----------

